# Weed Be Gon vs Weedclear



## Tucker99 (Aug 25, 2020)

I've seen concentrated versions of both. Anyone know the difference?


----------



## robjak (Mar 31, 2020)

which version of weed b gon? which version of weed clear?

weedclear link here compare active chemicals
https://www.ortho.com/sites/g/files/oydgjc116/files/asset_files/T77132_044760505_LB13872_101219_CFL.pdf
https://www.ortho.com/sites/g/files/oydgjc116/files/asset_files/T91154_020481005_LB14688_CFL.pdf

One is very similar to weed b gon plus crabgrass control version (orange cap). The other is similar to weed b gon (yellow cap)

orange cap
quinclorac
2,4-d
Dicambra

yellow cap
2,4-d
mecoprop
Dicambra


----------



## Tucker99 (Aug 25, 2020)

Great info thanks. So Weedclear is the new Weed-Be-Gon in 2-versions? Are there any reviews doing a comparison of effectiveness? I have the orange cap and will re-apply again when the crab grass shows it's ugly face.


----------



## jimmythegreek (Aug 7, 2020)

I like quinclorac it beats up most crabgrass types very well


----------



## macattack (Nov 2, 2020)

Watch the application rate on that weed clear. I read 2.5 oz per gallon, cover 400sq ft. Kind of weak, max rate per bottle label is 6.4 oz per gallon. I would have rather prepared the more concentrated solution, and covered more area, say 1000 sq ft. I would have prepared less than the three gallons that i did for spot treatment. That is the same concentration of the ready to use bottle. That 32 oz bottle would cover ~12800 sq ft at the higher rate. I applied last Tuesday. The clover is not dying off hardly at all, and the chickweed is slowly dying. I'll have to calculate the 2,4D amount also, just to not exceed any yearly totals.


----------

